# What happens when we have different points of view ?



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

see what I mean .......


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

and Reality is ......

http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sorry but I don't agree with either of those posts!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Can ye no see man? It's obvious!!!

Dick


----------

